# Cadet Service numbers??



## Springroll (11 Aug 2005)

I called up my RO today to see how my file was going and the Cpl I spoke to said that they were needing to verify that I did not have a service number. I asked her why and she said that when you are in cadets, they issue you a service number. Now because my cadet corps are in Victoria, she said they have to go out there to verify it.

Now I am a little confused. 

Do cadets nowadays get issued a SN or has it always been common practice?? 
Does the RO actually go out there to verify it or does the local CFRC do that for them?

BTW, I was in cadets from '91-'94, if that helps answer my question.


----------



## McG (11 Aug 2005)

When I was a cadet, during the summer a SN was given to staff cadets in order to put them into the pay system.  However, the SN did not stick with me when I actually joined the forces.


----------



## Springroll (11 Aug 2005)

Okay.

I never went staff, so maybe they assumed I had because I did do 4 years of cadets.


----------



## kincanucks (11 Aug 2005)

They have to verify but it causes headaches when they issue you a new one and the other one was used and is in the national system with your name attached to it.  You are only allowed one SN attached to your name.

_Does the RO actually go out there to verify it or does the local CFRC do that for them?_

Are you serious?

Your CFRC/D will contact the Regional Cadet HQ in that area and track the information down by, wait for it, e-mail or by phoning. ;D


----------



## Springroll (11 Aug 2005)

I know that was a silly question, but the Cpl I was talking to said they had to go to Victoria to verify it..hehehe

Thanks for the info


----------

